# Ek43, L1 and a host of other Beasts



## coffeechap

Today I had the pleasure of the company I of some of the usual suspects on here, gary ****, Callum and Spence (Xpenno) came to Rave for an impromptu coffee jam. Today we played with probably the best grinders you can get your grubby kits on so from the top

2 mahlkonig ek43 with coffee burrs

Elktra niño

Eureka mythos

Mazzer robur

Compak k10

Hg1

Mazzer royal

And to make , things even better, we coupled , them to the Londinium L1 and the quickmill Verona, so top grindersl on top machines

As you can expect most of the attention was on the two ek43s and let me categorically say they did not dissapointed, we were blown away by the grind consistency at all settings, the clarity of both brewed and espresso, the speed of grind and the effortless way that we achieved perfect even extractions.

Hands down the best grinder I have my played with thus far and as the proud owner of one now, I will be posting a lot more info on it. Callum will throw up som pictures to this thread and I will post more findings on the day, as I am sure gary and spence will do.

Was great spending time with my fellow coffee nuts.....


----------



## Neill

Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## Neill

Now that is a sight to behold. Surprised the bench didn't collapse.


----------



## garydyke1

The EK is genuinely the solve all problems grinder .

At setting 5.0 = 6 minute v60 . 10g into 200g beverage weight . Would be nasty bovril with a Porlex , maestro etc . However result was Clarity , sweetness and gulped in 10 seconds .

Setting 7.0 = 2 minutes. Same variables . Even more transparency , less sweetness but so clean !!!

This grinder rips up the rule books


----------



## Neill

Anyone notice any retention in the ek? Was chatting to a coffee shop owner who has the Turkish burrs, he finds up to a gram which I found surprising. Not sure where it is though!


----------



## garydyke1

Well I put 18g in (at setting 1.5) and got 17g out. Second dose added 18g and got 18.6. Bare in mind a brand new out the box machine , fair bit of static cling.

This is largely irrelevant as any dose +|- 0.5g and wreckless abandon distribution and tamping = perfect pour and brilliant taste ! Scares me to think how good when actually dialled in properly !


----------



## Mrboots2u

Scares me to think how much they cost !

I think I'll live off just hearing how tasty they are for the time being


----------



## Neill

garydyke1 said:


> Well I put 18g in (at setting 1.5) and got 17g out. Second dose added 18g and got 18.6. Bare in mind a brand new out the box machine , fair bit of static cling.
> 
> This is largely irrelevant as any dose +|- 0.5g and wreckless abandon distribution and tamping = perfect pour and brilliant taste ! Scares me to think how good when actually dialled in properly !


It all sounds too easy. May be this is the grinder that we should recommend for novices


----------



## Neill

Mrboots2u said:


> Scares me to think how much they cost !
> 
> I think I'll live off just hearing how tasty they are for the time being


The few shots I've had through them have been very tasty. Established have just replaced their anfim with a mythos one (clima pro) and getting great results from it too.


----------



## coffeechap

Neill said:


> It all sounds too easy. May be this is the grinder that we should recommend for novices


Thing is, it makes espresso prep sooooooooo easy.


----------



## rmcgandara

very impressive!


----------



## gryphon

I agree. It's so easy to get even extraction, efforthless. Just throw your coffee in the portafilter, nutating and bang. With my K10F, it's way more fussy to get

even extraction specificaly with VST basket. With the EK43, channeling never happened and the puck come out really easy, it's dry and compact. BTW, a VST

refractometer coming soon to step further. I weighs the dose many times and I've got 0.1g retention.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> The EK is genuinely the solve all problems grinder. This grinder rips up the rule books


Agree with you Garry. Every now and then, something comes along that's a genuine game changer - EK43 really throws down the gauntlet.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

gryphon said:


> I agree. It's so easy to get even extraction, efforthless. Just throw your coffee in the portafilter, nutating and bang. With my K10F, it's way more fussy to get
> 
> even extraction specificaly with VST basket. With the EK43, channeling never happened and the puck come out really easy, it's dry and compact. BTW, a VST
> 
> refractometer coming soon to step further. I weighs the dose many times and I've got 0.1g retention.


Plus 1 for that - first thing I noticed was how uniform and even the extraction was despite some seriously iffy dose/tamp technique. Even at the finest setting on the EK, extractions were even across the shower screen. All this with burrs that aren't fully seasoned - it's not right, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Soll

So it looks like the EK43 will be the only grinder that will be a keeper ? What could you upgrade to following that!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Don't forget - EK43 will grind very evenly for pour over too, so if you like espresso and brew coffee in equal measures as I do, one grinder will suffice. Bit of a pain to use it out of a suitcase though - need a Hausgrind for travel


----------



## c_squared

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't forget - EK43 will grind very evenly for pour over too, so if you like espresso and brew coffee in equal measures as I do, one grinder will suffice. Bit of a pain to use it out of a suitcase though - need a Hausgrind for travel


Ha, the image of a custom ek suitcase just made me laugh


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I think the most amazing thing about the EK is that it has taken so long for someone to have a crack at espresso on one. I wonder what will be out of the mahlkonig stable next


----------



## garydyke1

What John Gordon did with his (for the UKBC) by adding a portafilter locking system was taking it to the next level, makes espresso preparation even easier/quicker.


----------



## AliC

So a Group Buy is in the pipeline, then???????


----------



## kikapu

loving all these threads on the ek43! At this rate a ek43 group buy must be on the cards!!


----------



## kikapu

Or even better a raffle I think the tickets would sell out super quick!!


----------



## gryphon

The thing I'm working on now is finding what's the best basket IMS or VST with dosing, give me the best results. No choice, VST refractometer to get the truth.


----------



## CallumT

Left my damn 18g VST at Rave... Damn

Got a couple of shots, didnt take to many of the grinders though more just standard photos really.

















And then a photo of myself servicing CC's filthy L1


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice pics , but so want to caption that last photo with

BOING!


----------



## Xpenno

The EK is an awesome beast. The shot prep is a bonus but the taste in the cup was what it was all about for me. The flavours were so clear, it's the first time that I have have ever tasted a coffee that had blueberry as the main tasting note, that actually tasted exactly like blueberry in a double espresso. If it had been in a milk drink it would have been close to a blueberry milkshake.

We did a side-by-side with my royal and the EK of the Rave Brazilian Red Bourbon. We did a shot from each grinder, same machine and the difference was just there for everyone to taste. With zero pre the shot just looked perfect too.

There can be a lot of hype on forums when a new product lands but I have to say that the EK is the real deal. I urge you to hunt one down and have a play!

Spence


----------



## Mrboots2u

kikapu said:


> loving all these threads on the ek43! At this rate a ek43 group buy must be on the cards!!


Problem is these grinders are limited supply and high demand .

Means that suppliers don't have to move on price for a raffle or a group but if they don't want to.

Im sure if at all feasible then coffee chap is about the only one capable of pulling it off, but I think you have to be realistic in the price and demand for these currently and even what he can achieve.

Looking at Hb looks like they may have had a group buy from somewhere in the USA but think it was 10 plus people .

10 plus people got £1500-1800 to spend on a grinder


----------



## kikapu

Yeah fair point and based on the current threads and opinions its only going to get more popular!!

I am just looking forward to getting one of these second hand in 4-5 years time!


----------



## 4085

Does anyone know what the new price will be to forum members from Coffee Omega yet?


----------



## CallumT

1500 plus vat - £1800 total stinger


----------



## Dylan

dfk41 said:


> Does anyone know what the new price will be to forum members from Coffee Omega yet?


They were £1500+VAT when he first started stocking them.

Edit - beaten to it.


----------



## 4085

I thought they came on the forum last week and said the price was rising for anyone who ordered after march 1st


----------



## CallumT

I don't see people moving price given the general demand, it is a serious purchase but it is 2 grinders really


----------



## Mrboots2u

CallumT said:


> I don't see people moving price given the general demand, it is a serious purchase but it is 2 grinders really


Agree with you on price

Suppose it depends one what value you place on brew grinding option within that £1800 total price ., as a whether you see it as value for two grinders .


----------



## aaronb

The ek43 has been around for ages don't forget, it just became popular due to Matt Pergers routine in last years WBC.

There should be some second hand ones around somewhere.


----------



## garydyke1

To put it in perspective, the next best brewed coffee grinder is :

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Marco%20Uber%20Grinder

..and that WONT do espresso


----------



## CallumT

A Tanzania will though...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Was that from the lever?



Xpenno said:


> The EK is an awesome beast. The shot prep is a bonus but the taste in the cup was what it was all about for me. The flavours were so clear, it's the first time that I have have ever tasted a coffee that had blueberry as the main tasting note, that actually tasted exactly like blueberry in a double espresso. If it had been in a milk drink it would have been close to a blueberry milkshake.
> 
> We did a side-by-side with my royal and the EK of the Rave Brazilian Red Bourbon. We did a shot from each grinder, same machine and the difference was just there for everyone to taste. With zero pre the shot just looked perfect too.
> 
> There can be a lot of hype on forums when a new product lands but I have to say that the EK is the real deal. I urge you to hunt one down and have a play!
> 
> Spence


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Was that from the lever?


Yes it was from the L1


----------



## 4085

The new price to forum members is £1550 plus vat


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> The new price to forum members is £1550 plus vat


Lol gone up .

Brilliant old machine , no r and d costs in it at all etc

mahlkoenig must be happy as Larry .


----------



## aaronb

dfk41 said:


> The new price to forum members is £1550 plus vat


Have you bought one?


----------



## 4085

Nope, I have not


----------



## c_squared

dfk41 said:


> Nope, I have not


Are you tempted?


----------



## 4085

Thinking about it but I really donot think I could do one justice


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> Yes it was from the L1


Still skeptical boots?? Ever think you would the might **** praise the L1?


----------



## 4085

If the big advantage of the EK is it's ability to produce espresso and pour over drinks, would it be wasted if you only drank one or the other? Or put another way, will it produce a better espresso than another large conical? I accept that the answer will be different or bigger range of notes and taste I guess.


----------



## CallumT

I take a video of a spro bleeding out of a basket, but I'm afraid it would make Malhkonig too much money. Once seen and tasted I'd be surprised if anyone wouldn't want one.

(Edit : This is a joke, I will post a video tomorrow probably, does read quite strange upon first glance)

I've got a theory about possibly improving the adjustment but I need to see if I can try the components.

Brewed two V60s today and both have blown the previous bests out of the water.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Still skeptical boots?? Ever think you would the might **** praise the L1?


Not skeptical , just can't afford one !


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Not skeptical , just can't afford one !


Not at those silly money prices


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Not at those silly money prices


I don't think my kidneys are worth that much anyway ...


----------



## coffeechap

dfk41 said:


> If the big advantage of the EK is it's ability to produce espresso and pour over drinks, would it be wasted if you only drank one or the other? Or put another way, will it produce a better espresso than another large conical? I accept that the answer will be different or bigger range of notes and taste I guess.


Dave we will be doing a possible mini meet end of this month to do exactly this, ek43 vs niño straight espresso, two Londinium l1s, blind tasting back to back, both shots pulled at same time. The important thing here is to assess the capability of the Ek against an espresso powerhouse such as niño or k10 fresh. This will not be about retention as we all know the Ek will win hands down or delivery into the portafilter as in its current guise the Ek will lose, but this is about the in the cup experience with espresso derived drinks.


----------



## 4085

coffeechap said:


> Dave we will be doing a possible mini meet end of this month to do exactly this, ek43 vs niño straight espresso, two Londinium l1s, blind tasting back to back, both shots pulled at same time. The important thing here is to assess the capability of the Ek against an espresso powerhouse such as niño or k10 fresh. This will not be about retention as we all know the Ek will win hands down or delivery into the portafilter as in its current guise the Ek will lose, but this is about the in the cup experience with espresso derived drinks.


And would you say the Turkish burrs for someone not interested in pour overs?


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Dave we will be doing a possible mini meet end of this month to do exactly this, ek43 vs niño straight espresso, two Londinium l1s, blind tasting back to back, both shots pulled at same time. The important thing here is to assess the capability of the Ek against an espresso powerhouse such as niño or k10 fresh. This will not be about retention as we all know the Ek will win hands down or delivery into the portafilter as in its current guise the Ek will lose, but this is about the in the cup experience with espresso derived drinks.


I wanna come !!!!!!!!!

Although my palate is crap .....

I'll keep my credit cards at home though .....


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> And would you say the Turkish burrs for someone not interested in pour overs?


Where did I put that screenshot of you saying you weren't going to buy one .....


----------



## Charliej

Dave do you have any chance of getting hold of a Mythos One and or a Mazzer Kold as well. It would be interesting to see how the 2 new high end grinders come off against their opposition.


----------



## coffeechap

Jury is out at the moment Dave we will try to compare the Turkish to the coffee burr set, however don't give up the k10 fresh until the tests as it will have to do well to out do the k10 in espresso.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

dfk41 said:


> I thought they came on the forum last week and said the price was rising for anyone who ordered after march 1st


Prices went up 3-4% from 1 March.


----------



## Bob_McBob

How loud is the EK43 compared to the large conicals and flat burr espresso grinders? I can't really get a good idea from the few videos online, and the manual says 87 dB vs. 75 dB for an exceptionally quiet grinder like the K30. The Tanzania is definitely not a quiet grinder compared to something like the Compak K10. The loud high-pitched shriek it makes is not pleasant.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Lol gone up .
> 
> Brilliant old machine , no r and d costs in it at all etc
> 
> mahlkoenig must be happy as Larry .


EK comes with a little pic of MP on it - does that add value?


----------



## coffeechap

It does if you remove it!! Please tell me yours has had it removed


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bob_McBob said:


> How loud is the EK43 compared to the large conicals and flat burr espresso grinders? I can't really get a good idea from the few videos online, and the manual says 87 dB vs. 75 dB for an exceptionally quiet grinder like the K30. The Tanzania is definitely not a quiet grinder compared to something like the Compak K10. The loud high-pitched shriek it makes is not pleasant.


Not particularly noisy. Can leave it on (idling) without it being annoying. Here's a clip of switch on and running.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> It does if you remove it!! Please tell me yours has had it removed


Will you come round and do it for me - don't want to be accused of dissing St Matt.


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> Prices went up 3-4% from 1 March.


Im hearing 1700+VAT as the RRP being suggested


----------



## garydyke1

If anyone is GENUINELY interested in a group buy I suggest they indicate here ASAP


----------



## jeebsy

Until there's a solution for the base/hopper i'm not sure it'd really work in my flat


----------



## coffeechap

There are solutions for both !!


----------



## Charliej

I'd need a box to stand on to single dose one with the hopper on lol.


----------



## coffeechap

Charlie you need a stand without the hopper!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> Im hearing 1700+VAT as the RRP being suggested


Ouch..........


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> There are solutions for both !!


Ones that don't require you to have a shed with 60 grinders to mine for spares??


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Charliej said:


> I'd need a box to stand on to single dose one with the hopper on lol.


Hopper's big enough to fall into, Charlie


----------



## Charliej

coffeechap said:


> Charlie you need a stand without the hopper!!!


I guess that would make it far less likely I could stick a finger in amongst the moving parts then


----------



## glevum

What a grinder line up....really liking that Nino


----------



## Charliej

It's the 1st photo I've ever seen of a Mythos looking a little shy and retiring and kind of smallish


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Until there's a solution for the base/hopper i'm not sure it'd really work in my flat


A chainsaw would fix both?


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> Until there's a solution for the base/hopper i'm not sure it'd really work in my flat


Lol man up jeebsy , its not like you are into feng shui ( fungi shway to you ... )


----------



## jeebsy

Wee hopper and the short base, everyone's a winner!


----------



## coffeechap

Santos base and mahlkonig hopper them


----------



## jeebsy

What's this Santos base everyone keeps talking about?


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> What's this Santos base everyone keeps talking about?


Could be this?


----------



## jeebsy

That looks like it would fit the bill but they seem pretty rare. Could get pricier!

Can EK43 be run without a hopper? If single dosing it would seem a bit superfluous


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> That looks like it would fit the bill but they seem pretty rare. Could get pricier!
> 
> Can EK43 be run without a hopper? If single dosing it would seem a bit superfluous


Yes, can be run without hopper


----------



## jeebsy

That could solve the base problem


----------



## garydyke1

Some more info

http://us7.campaign-archive1.com/?u=af7a536aff75cc355c4ec126e&id=dbe74c6955


----------



## garydyke1

& more


----------



## jeebsy

http://www.3fe.com/index.php/shop/merchandise/ek-43-dial/


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> That could solve the base problem


 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...801.1073741826.100002443947937&type=1&theater


----------



## jeebsy

Yeah, with the pf holder too, that is the ultimate. Wee hopper actually looks alright.


----------



## Xpenno

Just seen this for anyone wondering about grind times......


__
http://instagr.am/p/j-8_bvSn7W/


----------



## garydyke1

If youre used to a Royal the height isnt an issue anyway


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Just seen this for anyone wondering about grind times......
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/j-8_bvSn7W/


Clearly not the turkish burrs


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice funnel doser thingy tho


----------



## garydyke1

yeah its ace. There are many solutions for those good with their hands


__
http://instagr.am/p/j-F9_9Sn-o/


----------



## Xpenno

Yeah looks pretty cool!

Not as cool as this though.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Clearly not the turkish burrs


Doesn't look like it.


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Yeah looks pretty cool!
> 
> Not as cool as this though.


Maybe contact John Gordon and ask for some details around the portafilter mod. That mini hopper is a standard K30/Mahlkonig small


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Doesn't look like it.


Although they were 'trying to get a gusher' and yet it still tasted good?!


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Maybe contact John Gordon and ask for some details around the portafilter mod. That mini hopper is a standard K30/Mahlkonig small


Patricks on that already .....


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Although they were 'trying to get a gusher' and yet it still tasted good?!


I presume so, maybe going for the coffee shot.


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> I presume so, maybe going for the coffee shot.


the notes say ''filter roast''. lol @ borris the blade


----------



## coffeechap

Xpenno said:


> Yeah looks pretty cool!
> 
> Not as cool as this though.


Time to start hacking my collection of santos grinders apart!!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> Maybe contact John Gordon and ask for some details around the portafilter mod. That mini hopper is a standard K30/Mahlkonig small


Emailed John yesterday. Be a great option to have available if John is generous and able to share this with the growing EK ownership.


----------



## ronsil

Would be interesting to see how this develops. The lack of this & the hopper is putting me off further consideration at the mo.


----------



## jeebsy

TSK, do you reckon on that modded one distribution straight in the basket would be ok?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

jeebsy said:


> TSK, do you reckon on that modded one distribution straight in the basket would be ok?


Don't know Jeebsy - would be the icing on the cake if it did. Awaiting reply from John Gordon on this.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

ronsil said:


> Would be interesting to see how this develops. The lack of this & the hopper is putting me off further consideration at the mo.


Pretty sure it will be possible to mod the EK's hopper - it's very basic in the way it attaches - couple of lugs the hopper's throat locks on to. Hopper has a disk that can be swung into position to close off the throat when removing the hopper with beans still in it. Got a feeling something like a jam funnel would do the job. Will check this out.


----------



## MarkyP

it sounds like the same fitting as a K30 then so you could rig something up - I'm currently using a vitamin bottle as my hopper!


----------



## garydyke1

Might be worth seeing if they can be shipped with the k30 mini hopper instead of the standard beast.

this could be of use , for both hopper and portafilter prep (until as such a time as you can lock the portafilter in directly to the grind chute)

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/3802/Easy-Fill-Jam-Funnel


----------



## Mrboots2u

Patrick weren't you saying that due to grind the distribution wasn't as key as key as other grinders.


----------



## aaronb

jeebsy said:


> TSK, do you reckon on that modded one distribution straight in the basket would be ok?





The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't know Jeebsy - would be the icing on the cake if it did. Awaiting reply from John Gordon on this.


Considering he made top 3 in the UKBC superheats using that setup straight into the PF, I'd say yes!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

I'm glad I have my focus on a HiFi now as I'd definitely be getting a mini EK like JG used in the UKBC otherwise.


----------



## jeebsy

aaronb said:


> Considering he made top 3 in the UKBC superheats using that setup straight into the PF, I'd say yes!


Didn't know if there was any subsequent faffing - that sounds great although as bootsy said maybe distribution isn't such a big deal if there's no clumps/fines


----------



## garydyke1

After guessing the grind setting on sunday - I tamped directly onto a surface which looked like a mountain range (18g in a 22g basket). resulted in a perfect pour on the naked & was delicious. Perhaps with practice and more care and attention would result in even more insanely tasty results


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Didn't know if there was any subsequent faffing - that sounds great although as bootsy said maybe distribution isn't such a big deal if there's no clumps/fines


- Lock portafilter in

- turn grinder on

- throw coffee in hopper

- nudge portafilter handle a few times (same as standard EK bag clip thwacking)

- unlock portafilter

- tamp


----------



## jeebsy

Grinding nirvana.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Patrick weren't you saying that due to grind the distribution wasn't as key as key as other grinders.


So far, the EK seems very tolerant of sloppy barista technique - distribution - tamping. Will upload a clip later in the week when I'm back from Toon city.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> - Lock portafilter in
> 
> - turn grinder on
> 
> - throw coffee in hopper
> 
> - nudge portafilter handle a few times (same as standard EK bag clip thwacking)
> 
> - unlock portafilter
> 
> - tamp


Want one!!!


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> http://www.lakeland.co.uk/3802/Easy-Fill-Jam-Funnel


The problem with the wider, flatter funnels is that you would probably need some kind of manual intervention to get all of the grinds to fall in. Something with steeper side might be better.

Have any existing owners tried the camera hood option for removing retained grinds? Could it replace the thwacky lever on the exit chute?


----------



## jeebsy

You wouldn't actually have beans on the flat part though would you? Its really just to aid pouring beans down the vertical part


----------



## garydyke1

Im sure the 3D printer can be used to make something amazing, perhaps even a portafilter locking system


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> You wouldn't actually have beans on the flat part though would you? Its really just to aid pouring beans down the vertical part


Not sure how it would work. Most people are dosing into a metal cup and then into the funnel which would sit on the PF ready for tamping. Seems like there may be some unnecessary steps.


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Im sure the 3D printer can be used to make something amazing, perhaps even a portafilter locking system


Yup, wouldn't be too hard.










Problem with the 3d printing is that the finish is not smooth enough for a funnel (at least not at a decent price point). You need something really smooth, it can absolutely do the PF holder though.


----------



## jeebsy

I've got confused - forgot it. Thought you were talking putting means in the machine for some reason, not getting the grinds in the pf.


----------



## garydyke1

In anycase - if you throw the grinds in directly out of a cup, give it a shake and then tamp it seems to produce excellent tasting espresso!!


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> I've got confused - forgot it. Thought you were talking putting means in the machine for some reason, not getting the grinds in the pf.


Maybe I'm the one who's confused, that makes sense as well. Gary can you clear this up for us


----------



## garydyke1

Why not use the funnel for both applications


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> In anycase - if you throw the grinds in directly out of a cup, give it a shake and then tamp it seems to produce excellent tasting espresso!!


Exactly, I think we would need to get hands-on for a good while before deciding if/how to mod it.


----------



## garydyke1

Lets get this party started then! ; )


----------



## jeebsy

You and Gary seem to be on the same wavelength about getting the grinds in the pf, I thought you meant jam funnel as hopper. Maybe use a metal camera lens hood to direct the grinds? Sides of them are a bit steeper


----------



## EricC

Xpenno said:


>


If this version was available, and it is better than my Nino I could be tempted into buying one.


----------



## CallumT

Might convert mine, to a stubby I have the 'other grinder' required to make a short one


----------



## Soll

Far more kitchen friendly


----------



## jeebsy

CallumT said:


> Might convert mine, to a stubby I have the 'other grinder' required to make a short one


Is there anything in the base of the EK aside from the switch?


----------



## coffeechap

Nope you can cut it right down


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> Nope you can cut it right down


Might wait for someone else to be the trailblazer on this one...


----------



## garydyke1

Having seen one in the flesh again today , minus the hopper, they are less imposing than the bigger Mazzers.


----------



## totallywired

This popped up in my tumblr today. thought some of you EK43'ers might like it


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Better in black - more attitude


----------



## totallywired

The machine looks pretty impressive as well.


----------



## jeebsy

I went for white....havent seen one in the flesh so a bit risky but thinks it looks nice and clean/fresh


----------



## coffeechap

especially with some green hoops!!!!


----------



## jeebsy

Vinyl stripes at the ready!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Here you go jeesby - some pointers for pimping your EK

View attachment 5903


You can get a vinyl pack from Ebay for just over £100 - bargain

View attachment 5904


----------

